# Coyoteslayer's theory



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Max Hall's comments are a hot topic right now. He said that his family had beer thrown on them after last years game. I think he is telling the truth.

Here is my theory how it could have happened:

The Utes mascot is a red-tailed hawk. Well about the 3rd quarter then the mascot was feeling really happy because the Utes were destroying BYU. He took off and flew out the stadium. He saw a BYU fans drinking it up because they were so depressed about the game. The BYU fans even offered a few beers to the Ute mascot. He put his helmet on with two beer cans on both sides (You know the kind :lol: ). Then the Ute Mascot took off flying again. He went flying here and flying there. He returned to his BYU friends to have a few more beers. 

Meanwhile in the stadium BYU was getting totally thumped, and Max Hall was having the worst night ever. Well the 4th quarter ended, and the Ute mascot knew that he better fly back into the stadium. He saw people leaving. Then all of the sudden he started feeling really sick. He started throwing up and it landed on the fans below. This is how beer was thrown on Max Hall's family. Also the Ute Mascot is a bird so he flew into the stadium with beer in his belly. This is how he got past security.

Now if we can just retrieve the clothes they were wearing. I'm sure they didnt wash them. A simple DNA test would show the Utes Mascot's vomit on the clothes. 

We could also test the Ute Mascot's mother's bacteria in her mouth because children get their bacteria from their mother.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

**** bird anyways.

How many people would pay to watch the Ute Mascot and Max Hall in a cage match on PPV?


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Slow day slayer?


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> How many people would pay to watch the Ute Mascot and Max Hall in a cage match on PPV?


Im sure it would have alot of bitch slapping going on......... Well cause if your a bird thats all you can do, and Max Hall............. You know the rest :mrgreen:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Slow day slayer?


Well we cannot rule out the possiblities.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish's theory-
For the third time in four years, the utahutes choked in the last seconds of a close game and lost. But instead of wondering why their all conference players choke away games, utefan would rather talk about Max Hall hating them, hoping that they'll wake up from this horrible dream they are in and somehow will have magically figured out how to keep BYU from scoring a touchdown when the game is on the line.

Discuss.


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

CS, nobody makes more worthless posts on this forum than you do. Except maybe 1I


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> CS, nobody makes more worthless posts on this forum than you do. Except maybe 1I


Ouch that must be a BYU fan. It's funny because I have never seen you post before so I guess you don't have much to say. I was just stirring the pot with BYU fans. -O|o- -O|o-

Maybe you need to lighten up a little and not take everything serious.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

no theories for me, just facts

Utah - 2 BCS bowl games, 2 BCS bowl wins
BYU - 0 BCS bowl games, 0 BCS bowl wins

Nothing else really matters.....


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> no theories for me, just facts
> 
> Utah - 2 BCS bowl games, 2 BCS bowl wins
> BYU - 0 BCS bowl games, 0 BCS bowl wins
> ...


You are going to make a lot of BYU fans upset with these facts.

The UTES have also won more bowl games PERIOD!!!!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

BYU 26
Utah 23

No theories. Just facts.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> The UTES have more PERIODS!!!!


I agree. :O•-:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> no theories for me, just facts
> 
> Utah - 2 BCS bowl games, 2 BCS bowl wins
> BYU - 0 BCS bowl games, 0 BCS bowl wins
> ...


Don't forget 1984! :mrgreen:

[attachment=1:15zusn1l]25years.jpg[/attachment:15zusn1l]
[attachment=0:15zusn1l]zoob-new-09-poster.jpg[/attachment:15zusn1l]

In all seriousness, I have to give props to the Cougars for being a good consistent program over the last four years. Four ten wins seasons is very impressive.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> coyoteslayer said:
> 
> 
> > The UTES have more PERIODS!!!!
> ...


Oh dude, I just spit pop everywhere, that is funny! :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

fatbass said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> > proutdoors said:
> ...


Nice try buddy, my post was never edited. 8) Sorry I spit Jim Beam everywhere. :lol:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: -_O- -_O- -_O- That was good Pro!!. :O--O:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Here is another possibility. Max Hall's wife started drinking beer during the game because Max Hall was playing so crappy. She married Max Hall because she thought he was going to be playing in the NFL. Yes, folks she saw $$$$$$. 

She blamed it on Ute fans when Max questioned her for smelling like beer.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Here's another possibility -
utes still lost. Yet no utefan will talk about it. And that's funny.

[attachment=0:21adyuxd]Choking.jpg[/attachment:21adyuxd]


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Here's another possibility -
> utes still lost. Yet no utefan will talk about it. And that's funny.


Maybe it's because they aren't going to whine about it. The Utes lost. Game over. Maybe next year.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I have heard many voice their concern of beer being thrown, not to worry my fellow Cougar friends, we have the perfect item for you, please see below. :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

That's awesome! Me likey. :O--O:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

-_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- I can see BYU fans lined up by the thousands to buy one.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

hockey said:


> CS, nobody makes more worthless posts on this forum than you do. Except maybe 1I


Having a bad day hockey? Please tell me you're just joking.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> hockey said:
> 
> 
> > CS, nobody makes more worthless posts on this forum than you do. Except maybe 1I
> ...


I just don't think he had read your cough syrup joke yet as another point of comparison :wink:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> > no theories for me, just facts
> >
> > Utah - 2 BCS bowl games, 2 BCS bowl wins
> > BYU - 0 BCS bowl games, 0 BCS bowl wins
> ...


Funny how you want to argue what have you done lately at times?? 3 out of the last 4 games...and more importantly the most recent win. But, let's not talk about that, let's just talk about Mad Max!


----------

